# Kaufberatung Nerve AL 9.9 SL oder 9.9 (2015)



## chrisu91 (13. Januar 2015)

Hallo an alle 

ich weiß das dieses oder ähnliche Themen hier schon sehr sehr gut bearbeitet wurden, torzdem finde ich keine hilfreichen Themen für mein Problem ....

ich bin kurz davor mir mein erstes Canyon bike zu bestellen, bin davor immer specialiced fullys gefahren.
jz hat es das Canyon nerve AL in die engeste Auswahl geschafft, jz steh ich nur vor dem zwist entweder 9.9 oder 9.9SL (2015)

sind die 500€ fürs SL gerechtfertigt?
bzw. für und wieder für die Sattelstütze , Dämpfer , Gabel, Laufräder,.....

danke im vorraus


----------



## Imphyy (14. Januar 2015)

ich stand vor 3 Monaten vor der selben Frage und habe mich für das 9.9 entschieden. Ein Handicap des 9.9 SL ist in meinen Augen die fehlende Rock Shox Reverb Sattelstütze. Wenn man die einmal hatte, wird man sie vermissen. Beim 9.9 SL meiner Frau haben wir die Sattelstütze nachgerüstet, kostet dann auch knapp 280 Euro.
Die DT Swiss Laufräder finde ich besser als die Mavic (gleiches Gewicht, höhere Gewichtsfreigabe für den Fahrer), XT Bremse ist der Knaller. Remote für den Dämpfer brauch ich nicht (musst du aber wissen), die viel sinnvollere Remote für die Gabel (die es 2014 noch gab) ist beim 2015er Model verschwunden und auch kein Argument mehr (lässt sich außerdem für ca. 100 Euro nachrüsten). Die weiteren Unterschiede die es bei Gabel/Dämpfer geben soll, kann ich nicht feststellen, vielleicht fahre ich aber auch einfach nicht genug um den Unterschied zu spüren ;-)
Aus meiner Sicht spricht für das SL eigentlich "nur" die SRAM Schaltung/Kurbel und das ist Geschmacksache/Glaubenskrieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiely (14. Januar 2015)

Ich dachte, die XR 1501 , sondern kann mit 100 kg belastet werden .

Haben Sie Fotos, die Sie teilen können ?


----------



## Imphyy (14. Januar 2015)

Wiely schrieb:


> Ich dachte, die XR 1501 , sondern kann mit 100 kg belastet werden .


stimmt, aber bei den Mavic sind "nur" 85 Kg freigegeben.
Fotos habe ich im Moment keine, werde ich aber von beiden Rädern die Tage in die Galerie laden.


----------



## chrisu91 (14. Januar 2015)

hi imphyy
danke für die Beratung, hat mir die Entscheidung glaub ich abgenommen ^^
also nachdem du beide bikes besitzt, würdest du mir jz welches im Endeffekt wirklich empfehlen?


----------



## Imphyy (14. Januar 2015)

meine Frau fährt das 2014er 9.9 sl in stealth, sie würde mit mir nie tauschen wollen ;-)
ich fahre das 2015 9.9 in stealth und habe ihr bike vorher ausgiebig getestet. Von daher ist meine Empfehlung "natürlich" das 9.9.
Weiteres Argument für mich ist, dass das sl nicht in stealth nicht  zu haben ist und die gelben Speichen der Mavic Felgen sehen mir bei schwarz/weiß echt "zu bunt" aus. Kann sein dass die neue Guide Bremse etwas besser ist als die 2014er Trail aber die XT ist ne super Bremse (ich wiege 85 Kg) und ich habe bis jetzt nichts vermisst gegenüber der Trail. Einziger (ggf.) Nachteil: das SL hat eine 36/22 Kurbel und das 9.9 eine 38/24, in einem anderen Thread hier im Forum habe ich geschrieben wie ich das für mich gelöst habe.


----------



## denis0082 (14. Januar 2015)

Hi!

Ich stand im August bzgl. der 2014er Varianten der genannten Bikes vor derselben Entscheidung.

Habe mir dann das 9.9 SL (natürlich in Stealth ) gekauft. Die Entscheidung wurde mir schwer erleichtert, weil das SL zum Saisonende um 300€ auf 2699€ reduziert wurde das 9.9 aber gar nicht (Preis also 2499€). Die 200€ waren mir SRAM-Schaltung (persönliche Präferenz) und Remotes für Dämpfer und Gabel wert. Außerdem war die Farbe schöner ("stealth" gabs damals nur für die SL Variante). Die SL hatte damals die Elixir 7 Trail Bremse die im Gegensatz zur Shimano XT ein 4-Kolben-System ist. Ob die eine oder andere jetzt wieder besser ist, ist wohl wieder Glaubensfrage. Ohne die 300€ Preisnachlass, hätte ich mich bestimmt für das "konservativere" und günstigere 9.9 entschieden.

Habe mir auch die aktuellen Versionen im Detail angeschaut und gebe Imphyy Recht: Die Rockshox Reverb vom 9.9 ist gegenüber dem SL schon ein ordentliches Plus und sicher in 90% aller Fälle wichtiger als eine Dämpfer-Remote. Die anderen Plus-Punkte des SL (Kashima-Coating, Guide RS vs. XT-Bremse) würde ich auch eher als "nice-to-haves" einstufen. Allein der bereits vorhandene Dropper-Post macht das 9.9 für mich fast zum insgesamt besseren Bike.

@Imphyy: Findet ihr echt eine Remote für die Gabel sinnvoller als für den Dämpfer? Ich setze eigentlich nur die für den Dämpfer ein, da der Hinterbau beim starken Antritt sonst schon etwas wippt, nicht mehr antriebsneutral ist. Die Gabel ist meiner Meinung nach sogar im Descent-Modus fast nicht negativ bemerkbar. Denke mal, dass Canyon die Remote dafür auch deshalb nicht mehr verbaut. Macht auch alles etwas aufgeräumter.


----------



## chrisu91 (15. Januar 2015)

danke für die ausführlichen infos ihr habt mir die entscheidung abgenommen 

jz hab ich noch eine abschließende frage?!
sieht das bike in "stealth" in natura so toll aus da es die meisten so bestellen?
also auf der homepage haut mich das stealth nicht so vom hocker, für mich würde dann (beim 9.9) wsl nur das schwarz rot in frage kommen!
hat wer fotos zufällig?


----------



## hometrails (15. Januar 2015)

https://www.google.de/search?q=cany...a=X&ei=jWu3VKy1NsXdywPs4oCoDA&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ


----------



## denis0082 (15. Januar 2015)

Ist in natura "matter" als auf der Canyon homepage. Die stealth lackierungen sind anodisiert, was ja die haltbarkeit verbessern soll. Ob das für "meteor-grey" auch gilt, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Imphyy (15. Januar 2015)

im Vordergrund siehst du meine beiden Nerve in "stealth". Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar aussagekräftigere Bilder in meine Galerie hochladen, in der Werkstat ist es ja nicht ganz so schön ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Imphyy (15. Januar 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> @Imphyy: Findet ihr echt eine Remote für die Gabel sinnvoller als für den Dämpfer? Ich setze eigentlich nur die für den Dämpfer ein, da der Hinterbau beim starken Antritt sonst schon etwas wippt, nicht mehr antriebsneutral ist. Die Gabel ist meiner Meinung nach sogar im Descent-Modus fast nicht negativ bemerkbar. Denke mal, dass Canyon die Remote dafür auch deshalb nicht mehr verbaut. Macht auch alles etwas aufgeräumter.


Bei dem was ich fahre habe ich bei 75% den Dämpfer hinten auf "T" weil ich finde dass der Hinterbau auch so "schön neutral" bleibt, außerdem komme ich auch in der Fahrt leicht mit der Hand an den Dämpfer Hebel. Ich finde am Dämpfer die Unterschiede zwischen "C","T" und "D" nicht sooo gewaltig. Bei der Gabel sieht dass da schon anders aus: da ist "C" ja ein "echter" Lockout.
Ich denke Canyon hat 2015 die Remote entfernt weil die 2015er Gabel neben "CTD" auch noch "Traid Adjust" mitbringt und es von Fox keine Remote gibt die das einstellen kann. Wenn du dann auf Remote umstellst ist Trail Adjust futsch und du musst die beim Umbau für eine Einstellung entscheiden.


----------



## denis0082 (15. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Erläuterung. Haben die 2015 Nerve 9.9 SL den Trail Adjust? Ich bin neu was Fox betrifft und werd aus den tollen Beschreibungen nicht immer ganz schlau (Fox 32 Float 29 CTD Adjust Fit Factory Kashima... wer denkt sich das nur aus).

An den Thread-Ersteller. Wenns nicht ganz aktuell sein *muss*:
Das 9.9 SL von 2014 gibt’s in M noch im Outlet-Store von Canyon. Immer noch für 2699€. Ich rate persönlich aber weiterhin zum 2015er 9.9.

http://www.canyon.com/de/outlet/list.html#category=mtb-bikes&id=A1039357


----------



## hometrails (15. Januar 2015)

Ich mache das Treiben jetzt mal ganz verrückt.  Warum muss es ein Nerve sein? Ich behaupte ganz dreist, das Spectral kann alles was das Nerve kann, ist aber potenter bergab.

Ich stand letztes Jahr vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Es sollte das Nerve sein. Und geworden ist es das Specki.

Das Nerve ist weder leichtes XC Fully noch Trailbike. Irgendwie was dazwischen. "Tourer" nennt sich das wohl heute.  Touren kann das Specki aber eben auch, nur das Canyon das marketingtechnisch in eine andere Nische drückt.


----------



## Imphyy (15. Januar 2015)

ich habe auch erst it dem Spectral geliebäugelt. Eine Probefahrt bei der mir die Geo und 1 Kg mehr Gewicht nicht so gefallen haben, haben mich dann zum Nerve gebracht. Wie so oft, es kommt darauf an was man fahren möchte. Ich denke beide Modelle decken zu 90 % das ab was die meisten die sich für die beiden Modelle interessieren ab. Die letzten 10 % macht das eine dann besser als das anderen. Ich hätte das Spectral wenn dann nur wegen der tollen blauen Lackierung gekauft ;-)


----------



## hometrails (15. Januar 2015)

Lass dich nicht abbringen.  Das Nerve ist super. Wollte es nur mal in den Raum werfen. Ggf. wäre es eine Überlegung wert gewesen, wußte nicht, dass du da schon warst.


----------



## denis0082 (15. Januar 2015)

Zum einen sollte es bei mir ein 29er werden, denn ich war nach einigen Probefahrten bei Kollegen schon angefixt.

Die zusätzlichen Reserven die das Spectral 29 bietet, werde ich in den nächsten zwei Jahren nicht benötigen, vielleicht sogar nie. Fahre mit dem Bike eben hauptsächlich "Touren" und Transalp-Routen mit eher mäßigem technischen Anspruch. Da machen 1 kg weniger Gewicht und dafür 20mm weniger Federweg (nur als Beispiel) bei gleichem Preis schon eher Sinn. Wobei ich schon zugebe: Die Entscheidung war auch bei mir knapp, das Spectral in dem "rot-metallic“ fand ich schon sehr geil. Auch der aktuelle Whiskey-Farbton hat was 

Bin die Bikes nie Probe gefahren dafür aber Specialized Stumpjumper und Camber, die in ihren 29er Varianten vom Konzept her „gefühlt“ ähnlich dem Spectral 29 und Nerve 29 sind. Und auch da hat mir subjektiv das Camber irgendwie mehr zugesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrisu91 (15. Januar 2015)

sind die 110mm federweg denn beim nerve nicht doch etwas wenig wenn es mal ein wenig hopriger wird bzw. kleine bis mittlere sprünge dabei sind?

die frage ist sind die 130mm wirklich notwendig bzw 1kg mehr !?

und zum Thema farben finde ich persöhnlich hauen mich die spectral varianten nicht vom hocker!! 
da würde nur das stealth in frage kommen !


----------



## hometrails (15. Januar 2015)

Specki 8.9 mit Pike - Geilomat. Genug Reserven für fast alles.


----------



## filiale (16. Januar 2015)

chrisu91 schrieb:


> sind die 110mm federweg denn beim nerve nicht doch etwas wenig wenn es mal ein wenig hopriger wird bzw. kleine bis mittlere sprünge dabei sind?
> 
> die frage ist sind die 130mm wirklich notwendig bzw 1kg mehr !?



kommt auf deine fahrtechnik an...


----------



## Wiely (16. Januar 2015)

Stealth: http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=114868
Meteor grey - red (nerve 7.0): http://www.mountainbike.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=117583&start=15


----------



## chrisu91 (16. Januar 2015)

jz hab ich noch ne frage zu den mavic laufrädern: 
sind die 85kg auf den fahrer bezogen oder pro felge?


----------



## Catweazle81 (16. Januar 2015)

@chrisu91 auf das Gesamtgewicht des Fahrers. Sprich Deinem Körpergewicht plus allem was Du an und in Dir hast


----------



## chrisu91 (16. Januar 2015)

wie kann man sich als "normal" gewichtiger mann dann so ein rad kaufen? mit rucksack usw.. ist man doch gleich mal auf 85kg? 
und was kann passiert wenn man darüber ist?

also ich denke meine entscheidung ist gefallen! es wird wsl das 9.9 und werde mir bei bedarf evtl das remote und evtl die andre kurbel mit anderer übersetzung nachrüsten und bin immer noch billiger als beim SL


----------



## Wiely (16. Januar 2015)

Stealth ode meteor grey red?


----------



## filiale (16. Januar 2015)

chrisu91 schrieb:


> wie kann man sich als "normal" gewichtiger mann dann so ein rad kaufen? mit rucksack usw.. ist man doch gleich mal auf 85kg?
> und was kann passiert wenn man darüber ist?
> 
> also ich denke meine entscheidung ist gefallen! es wird wsl das 9.9 und werde mir bei bedarf evtl das remote und evtl die andre kurbel mit anderer übersetzung nachrüsten und bin immer noch billiger als beim SL



kaum zu glauben, aber es gibt auch menschen mit weniger speck  das gewicht bezieht sich immer auf beide laufräder, also den laufradsatz, dieser kann insgesamt nicht mehr als 85kg (theoretisch). solange du nur forstwege, waldwege und S0 und S1 fährst ist das auch kein problem, nur spingen ist mit 100kg problematisch.


----------



## chrisu91 (17. Januar 2015)

meteor grey red!

S0? S1?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.C (17. Januar 2015)

www.singletrail-skala.de



Bei uns in Österreich habe ich bezüglich MTB noch nie was davon gehört und gelesen (obwohl ich schon seit Anfang der 90ger bike)!



M.f.G


Clemens


----------



## chrisu91 (17. Januar 2015)

welche pedale würdet ihr dazu empfehlen?
die
*Shimano XTR PD-M 9000 XC*
oder
*SHIMANO XTR PD-M 9020*


----------



## denis0082 (17. Januar 2015)

Stehe momentan vor der gleichen Wahl, tendiere zur Trail-Variante. Wobei ich mir langsam überlege ob ich nicht doch den clickies den Rücken kehren sollte.


----------



## chrisu91 (17. Januar 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Stehe momentan vor der gleichen Wahl, tendiere zur Trail-Variante. Wobei ich mir langsam überlege ob ich nicht doch den clickies den Rücken kehren sollte.




der grund`?


----------



## denis0082 (17. Januar 2015)

Ich versuchs jetzt seit nem Jahr mit Click-Pedalen und irgendwie Zweifel ich ehrlich gesagt ob's für mich das richtige ist. Habe ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich das Gefühl effizienter unterwegs zu sein und in wirklich ruppigem Gelände wären gute Platformpedale wohl doch manchmal von Vorteil.  Daher wohl auch die Tendenz zur Trail-Variante. Ich bin zu feige, muss manchmal doch ausgeklickt fahren.


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

denis0082 schrieb:


> Ich versuchs jetzt seit nem Jahr mit Click-Pedalen und irgendwie Zweifel ich ehrlich gesagt ob's für mich das richtige ist. Habe ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich das Gefühl effizienter unterwegs zu sein und in wirklich ruppigem Gelände wären gute Platformpedale wohl doch manchmal von Vorteil.  Daher wohl auch die Tendenz zur Trail-Variante. Ich bin zu feige, muss manchmal doch ausgeklickt fahren.


Deine Aussage kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Um es kurz zu machen, ich habe den Wechsel von Klick- auf Plattformpedale bislang auch zu keiner Zeit bereut, man kann auch mit "Flats" ordentlich Druck geben, wenn man es richtig macht. UND, man hat eben noch ein Stück Sicherheit, wenn es mal ruppiger wird. Kopf frei haben - unbezahlbar!


----------



## hometrails (17. Januar 2015)

Nen Nerve XC/Tourer mit dicken AM/FR Plattformpedalen ist doch blöd. Meine Meinung.

Klick gibt einen schon gut Sicherheit. Auch wenn es ruppig wird. Und die "Kinder-Platten" von Shimano (hab die Nummer gerade nicht im Kopf) lösen mit ganz weich eingestellter Feder auch extrem einfach aus. Fast schon zu einfach.


----------



## denis0082 (17. Januar 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Deine Aussage kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Um es kurz zu machen, ich habe den Wechsel von Klick- auf Plattformpedale bislang auch zu keiner Zeit bereut, man kann auch mit "Flats" ordentlich Druck geben, wenn man es richtig macht. UND, man hat eben noch ein Stück Sicherheit, wenn es mal ruppiger wird. Kopf frei haben - unbezahlbar!


Danke, meine Arbeitskollegen die auch Biken halten mich alle für bescheuert oder unfähig. Ich merk einfach nicht den bombigen Effinzienzvorteil, auch nicht auf langen Touren.

kevdd, meinst du die Kombi-Dinger M324 oder wie die heissen?


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Januar 2015)

kevdd schrieb:


> Nen Nerve XC/Tourer mit dicken AM/FR Plattformpedalen ist doch blöd. Meine Meinung.


By the way...meine Flatties wiegen 264 Gramm das Paar mit Stahlpins, 245 Gramm mit den serienmäßigen Alupins. Was da butterweicher im rauslösen ist, steht ja auch außer Frage. 

Edit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted176859 (17. Januar 2015)

Ich fahre seit 12 Jahren Klick - Pedale. Wenn nötig bin ich dort genauso schnell "raus" wie von einem "normalen" Pedal runter.

Und ich merke schon den Vorteil, besonders bergauf. Aber jeder empfindet es eben anders....


----------



## filiale (18. Januar 2015)

Der Vorteil bei click ist, daß man am Pedal deutlich besser ziehen kann und eine gleichmäßigere Kraftverteilung hat da man gleichzeitig drücken und ziehen kann. Wenn ich am Berg Gas gebe zieht sich meine Ferse aus dem Schuh wenn ich diesen nicht fest genug zurre. Sowas geht nur mit clickis.

Und sie sind auf der leichtesten Stufe eingestellt, wenn ich beim Gas geben den Fuß nicht gerade halte klicke ich manchmal raus. Die sind so locker eingestellt, da mache ich mir keine Gedanken über die Sicherheit.

Gewichtsvorteil hat weder der eine noch der Andere.


----------



## denis0082 (18. Januar 2015)

Ich versuche es jetzt wie gesagt seit nem Jahr und... keine Ahnung, vielleicht bin ich einfach schon zu alt um meine Bewegungsabläufe zu ändern.


----------



## hometrails (18. Januar 2015)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/SPD-Cleats-SM-SH56-p10144/


----------



## merida1506 (21. Januar 2015)

chrisu91 schrieb:


> meteor grey




Hast dein bike schon bestellt ?


----------



## chrisu91 (21. Januar 2015)

nein. 1.feb ist Deadline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiely (23. Januar 2015)

Meteor grey - red, schöne Farbe!


----------



## merida1506 (27. Januar 2015)

Wiely schrieb:


> Meteor grey - red, schöne Farbe!




Wo war die messe ?


----------



## Wiely (27. Januar 2015)

Velofollies Kortrijk BELGIEN


----------



## Wiely (31. Januar 2015)

http://www.mijnalbum.nl/Grotefoto-RC6LZ3NE.jpg

9.9 stealth xl


----------



## denis0082 (31. Januar 2015)

Gefällt mir gut


----------



## Wiely (3. Februar 2015)

Wiely schrieb:


> Meteor grey - red, schöne Farbe!


Hast dein bike schon bestellt ?


----------



## Sorpetour (3. Februar 2015)

Ich habe es mir gerade in Meteor Grey-Red bestellt als 9.9 LTD


----------



## merida1506 (6. Februar 2015)

Sorpetour schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir gerade in Meteor Grey-Red bestellt als 9.9 LTD



ich auch im November schon


----------



## Sorpetour (6. Februar 2015)

Dann bekommen wir es ja beide Anfang März . Ich zur Abholung


----------



## Domowoi (7. Februar 2015)

Wenn ihr euer Nerve bekommt, schaut euch am besten noch vor der ersten Ausfahrt die Bremsleitung auf der Höhe der unteren Lager an. Dort scheuert die Bremsleitung nämlich bei jedem Einfedern des Hinterbaus am Rahmen.

[schaut dann evtl. so aus]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sorpetour (7. Februar 2015)

Danke für den Hinweiss, werde bei der Abholung darauf achten, hast du auch ein 2015 Modell ?

Gruß Joerg


----------



## Domowoi (7. Februar 2015)

Ja ich hab ein 2015 Nerve AL 6.0.

Das Problem ist das die Stelle an jedem Bike ein bisschen anders ist, deswegen macht Canyon da vermutlich auch keinen Aufkleber drüber. Idealerweise würde Canyon da die Leitungsführung verändern.


----------



## Sorpetour (10. Februar 2015)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Ja ich hab ein 2015 Nerve AL 6.0.
> 
> Das Problem ist das die Stelle an jedem Bike ein bisschen anders ist, deswegen macht Canyon da vermutlich auch keinen Aufkleber drüber. Idealerweise würde Canyon da die Leitungsführung verändern.



Danke für die Info Domowoi, werde drauf achten. Inzwischen ist die Lieferzeit Ende März, Anfang April  ,gilt aber nicht für bereits getätigte Bestellungen


----------



## chrisu91 (14. Februar 2015)

es ist da


----------



## Sorpetour (14. Februar 2015)

chrisu91 schrieb:


> es ist da


Glückwunsch, das wird auch meine Farbe. Dauert aber noch 3 Wochen


----------



## Wiely (17. Februar 2015)

chrisu91 schrieb:


> es ist da



Haben Sie mehr Bilder ? Die rote sieht aus wie Schuppen auf Ihre Fotos.


----------



## Sorpetour (17. Februar 2015)

Lieferung verschiebt sich um  ca 4 Wochen, gerade ne Mail bekommen


----------



## merida1506 (19. Februar 2015)

Sorpetour schrieb:


> Danke für die Info Domowoi, werde drauf achten. Inzwischen ist die Lieferzeit Ende März, Anfang April  ,gilt aber nicht für bereits getätigte Bestellungen



leider doch, habe eine email bekommen das sich der Liefertermin auf kw14 verschiebt  hast du die gleiche erfreuliche  Nachricht  bekommen? Hab mein bike  übrigens schon im Oktober bestellt !


----------



## merida1506 (19. Februar 2015)

Sorpetour schrieb:


> Lieferung verschiebt sich um  ca 4 Wochen, gerade ne Mail bekommen



Sry total überlesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sorpetour (19. Februar 2015)

merida1506 schrieb:


> leider doch, habe eine email bekommen das sich der Liefertermin auf kw14 verschiebt  hast du die gleiche erfreuliche  Nachricht  bekommen? Hab mein bike  übrigens schon im Oktober bestellt !


Ja hatte ich,

habe mich dann aber für eine alternative Entschieden, bin umgeschwenkt auf das Spectral AL 29. Bin beide Anfang Januar mal in Koblenz  Probe gefahren und konnte mich kaum entscheiden. Aber wenn es dann noch später würde . Im ende April erste Marathon und dann noch das alte, ne Danke. Wenn es Klappt hole ich nächsten Freitag das Specki ab, gestern umbestellt.


----------



## merida1506 (19. Februar 2015)

Sorpetour schrieb:


> Ja hatte ich,
> 
> habe mich dann aber für eine alternative Entschieden, bin umgeschwenkt auf das Spectral AL 29. Bin beide Anfang Januar mal in Koblenz  Probe gefahren und konnte mich kaum entscheiden. Aber wenn es dann noch später würde . Im ende April erste Marathon und dann noch das alte, ne Danke. Wenn es Klappt hole ich nächsten Freitag das Specki ab, gestern umbestellt.



Was lange währt wird gut  ich bleib bei dem Nerve  auf die 4 wochen kommts  mir auch nicht mehr an !


----------



## merida1506 (14. März 2015)

Sorpetour schrieb:


> Ja hatte ich,
> 
> habe mich dann aber für eine alternative Entschieden, bin umgeschwenkt auf das Spectral AL 29. Bin beide Anfang Januar mal in Koblenz  Probe gefahren und konnte mich kaum entscheiden. Aber wenn es dann noch später würde . Im ende April erste Marathon und dann noch das alte, ne Danke. Wenn es Klappt hole ich nächsten Freitag das Specki ab, gestern umbestellt.



Hi Sorpetour, und hast du dein spectral geholt ? mfg


----------



## Wiely (22. März 2015)

Pictures from Canyon Koblenz
Nerve 9.9


----------



## merida1506 (22. März 2015)

Find 


Wiely schrieb:


> Pictures from Canyon Koblenz
> Nerve 9.9


 sehr edel die Farbe


----------



## knuddelbaers (23. März 2015)

Hi Leute,

Ich möchte mein 29er Nerve verkaufen. Außer dem Sattel (wird ausgetauscht auf den originalen Selle Italie) und den Reifen (jetzt 2.35 Hans Dampf) verkaufe ich es, wie abgebildet (inkl. Pedale, Tacho mit Höhenmesser, RS Stealth, usw). Preis: € 2300. Interessenten können mir gern eine Nachricht schreiben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuddelbaers (23. März 2015)

Ach ja, es ist ein Nerve AL 9.9 SL in Größe L aus 2013 mit Fox Remote System (Dämpfer+Gabel gleichtzeitig). Sobald die Identifizierung durch ist, werde ich es auch im IBC Bikemarkt anbieten (in etwa 3 Tagen). Rad hat ca 2500km runter.


----------



## GTTF3 (2. April 2015)

Hallo, 

bin auch am Nerve 9.9 aus 2015 dran?! 

Würde es gerne aber mal Probesitzen, laut Canyon bräuchte ich 19" hatte ich aber bei meinem Dyamondback schon, kam mir etwas zu klein
vor?! ich mag es auch ehr lang.... Auf dem Bild ist ein Rose in 19" das wiederum geht.

Weiß jemand ob Canyon einen Stand in Sundern SKS, Winterberg oder Willigen ist?

Danke... und wenn jemand mich mal in der Nähe Probesitzen lässt, wäre auch super...

Danke!


----------



## filiale (2. April 2015)

Größe und Schrittlänge von Dir ?

Wo soll Dich jemand in welcher Nähe probesitzen lassen, der Ort fehlt ...


----------



## GTTF3 (3. April 2015)

Größe 1870
Körperlänge bis zum Brustbein 1560 mm
Schrittlänge 890 mm
Armlänge 630 mm
Fahre seit mehr als 8 Jahren intensiv ca. 150km die Woche vorwiegend Wald mit hohem Singeltrail Anteil gute Uphilleigenschaft ist mir wichtig!
Ich komme aus Arnsberg im Sauerland.


----------



## filiale (4. April 2015)

Mit dem Nerve bist Du in Bezug auf Deine Anforderungen schon mal Gold richtig.

89 SL ist ein 19" Rahmen, ich habe die gleich SL beim Nerve, bin aber nur 182. Weil ich wegen des Rückens aufrechter sitzen muß, habe ich den Vorbau von 90 auf 70 verkürzt und nen Lenker mit rise von 30mm verbaut, denn die Sattelstütze ist recht weit draußen bei SL89 und somit hast Du eine Sattelüberhöhung von 6-8cm.

Du bist "Kurzbeiner" ich "Langbeiner". D.h. Du hast Recht, Du wirst bei Deiner Körpergröße bei 19" etwas aufrechter sitzen als ich und kannst den orig. Vorbau so lassen, bei Vielfahrern sehe ich das als Vorteil um den Rücken zu schon, sonst kommt im Alter die Quittung.

Auch zu beachten gilt, daß ein 29" etwas steifer ist aufgrund der Massenträgheit der Laufräder. Je kleiner das Bike, desto handlicher ist es, das ist besonders bei 29" sehr von Vorteil.

Ich kann verstehen dass Du tendenziell zu 21" neigst, wäre mir aber an Deiner Stelle zu groß, lieber eine kleines handliches Rad mit einem Vorbau den ich 20mm verlängere wenn Du gestreckter sitzen möchtest. Und anstelle des originalen Lenker mit backsweep einen ohne kaufen, das macht auch nochmal 10mm aus. Dann sitzt Du 30mm gestreckter als original, das ist dann wie ein 21" Rahmen, und wenn es mal gemütlich sein soll kann Du schnell auf 19" original zurück. Aber der Vorteil von klein und handlich bei 29" läßt sich nicht wegdiskutieren.


----------



## filiale (4. April 2015)

Wenn es nen Bikedealer in Deiner Nähe gibt, fahre mal ein 19" und 21" mit ähnlicher Geo und überlege Dir was Dir mehr liegt...mein pers. Wahl wäre klar.


----------



## cocoon-XC (4. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
bei meinem AL 9.9 SL (Größe M) stößt der Reboundhebel beim Einfedern gegen den untersten Teil der Trinkflasche. Um dem Dämpfer genügend Platz zu geben müsste die Flasche etwas weiter vorne positioniert sein. Kennt ihr eine funktionierende Flaschen / Flaschenhalter Kombination?


----------



## Kika (4. April 2015)

Ja den Specialized side Cage . Gibt's in rechts und links. Da die Löcher etwas erweitert und das Ding hochgeschoben. Dann passt es. Allerdings nur noch mit 0,5 L. Flaschen, oder der 0,610er Podium von camelbag.


----------



## savvascy (5. April 2015)

Hier mal mit dem specialized side bottle cage und camelback  podium, 610 passt perfect !!


----------



## cocoon-XC (5. April 2015)

Danke
@Canyon: bitte solche Infos an die Kunden weitergeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kika (5. April 2015)

Das stimmt. Leider hatten die bei Canyon keinen Flaschenhalter mit dem es so gut funktioniert. Die Frage taucht dort aber sehr oft auf. Gerade bei Rahmengrössen M und kleiner.


----------



## merida1506 (24. April 2015)

Elite cannibal flachenhalter mit 0,5l bei rahmengröße S. Passt gut.


----------



## Kika (28. April 2015)

So, ich habe heute mal im Vergleich zu meinem Specialized Side Cage II Flaschenhalter den Elite Cannibal montieren können.
Grundinfo: Nerve AL 9.9SL, Rahmengröße M, mit Remotesteuerung am Dämpfer. An meinem Side Cage habe ich die Löcher etwas verlängert, was ohne Probleme geht und der Halter noch bombenfest sitzt. Dies ist beim Cannibal nicht möglich.
Montiert ist auf den Bildern zu sehen. der Cannibal hat keine Chance. Er trägt zu sehr auf. Der Dämper (Remote) hämmert beim Einfedern voll gegen die Flasche. Nix zu machen. Beim Side Cage geht das Remotedingens knapp vorbei, aber es geht. Am besten passen klar, 0,5er Flaschen. Die Camelback Podium 610ml ist der Favorit, unten Luft, oben sowieso, und paar ml extra. 0,7l Flaschen gehen auch mit etwas Einfädeln.
Anbei ein paar Bilder als Beispiel


----------



## denis0082 (28. April 2015)

Danke für die Bilder. Ich verzichte glaub ich weiterhin. Hab auch Rahmengröße M mit Dämpferremote und mir sieht das zu haarig aus.


----------



## Kika (28. April 2015)

Das sieht auf den Bildern tatsächlich enger aus als es in real ist. Der Remote geht an der Flasche beim Einfedern vorbei... Aber enger dürfte es nicht sein....


----------



## merida1506 (29. April 2015)

Also bei mir geht der remote auch sicher vorbei aber bei dem m Rahmen ist der cage wohl auf jedenfall die bessere wahl, leider ist bei nem S Rahmen 0,5 definitiv Obergrenze.


----------

